# fleece lined new era hats. good idea?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

dumb idea.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

your dumb.:cheeky4:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> dumb idea.


agreed x 16567


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

why is it THAT bad? even sewing a ski cap inside would be fine. i just think that if your boarding- oh just fuck it. fine, it was a dumb idea...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

they already have them. last year during the play offs i saw one of the phillies players with a philly hat with ear flaps and lined with fur.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

googling now...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> your dumb.:cheeky4:


you are dumb = you're dumb


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

New Era MLB Down-Flap 39Thirty Stretch-Fit Hats | Hat Junkies

thats the style of the hat i was talking about, that back part pulls down and covers your ears.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Just as an FYI, they sell them now.
New Era MLB Print Dogear 10 hats at lids.com


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd kill myself before I'd ewear that. Idea was good though hahaha.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

You obviously are not going fast enough if you can keep a hat with a bill on your head.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

shifty00 said:


> You obviously are not going fast enough if you can keep a hat with a bill on your head.


Ha while reading this thread I was thinking how the hell would the hat even stay on your head being worn forwards without getting ripped off after going over 5 mph. maybe if there was a way to rock it backwards but the hats in the links they posted cant be worn backwards due to extra flaps. But I doubt any kind of fleece lined new era had would keep your head warm anyway. I've worn a backwards hat with my goggles holding it on during warm spring days when just hanging in the park. But it was 100% for style and was more annoying then anything.


----------

